# pull my hair out



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

ok, i have been going back and forth with my mech. i bought a set of long tubes and first he said they wouldnt fit, now that i showed him they would fit he said i need to change my mid pipes. long story short i have a 04 and i want longtubes then i was just gonna run factory mids then change mufflers and dump it after the mufflers. is this possible


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

04blueskys said:


> long story short i have a 04 and i want longtubes then i was just gonna run factory mids then change mufflers and dump it after the mufflers. is this possible


To use long tubes you will also need the mids. Shorty's can use stock mids though.


----------



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

What mids should I get. If I got catless would there still be enuff back preasure ?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

losing the cats isn't going to hurt your back pressure. It's just going to make you illegal and probably make your car smell bad once in a while


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

04blueskys said:


> ok, i have been going back and forth with my mech. i bought a set of long tubes and first he said they wouldnt fit, now that i showed him they would fit he said i need to change my mid pipes. long story short i have a 04 and i want longtubes then i was just gonna run factory mids then change mufflers and dump it after the mufflers. is this possible


 The phrase "bolt on" is easily one of the biggest lies ever foisted on us car people by the aftermarket industry. Any time you change a part, you should just naturally assume that you're also going to have to change everything that connects to it, or is even located close to it. That's just the way it goes.

Bear


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

BearGFR said:


> The phrase "bolt on" is easily one of the biggest lies ever foisted on us car people by the aftermarket industry.


:rofl:


----------

